# R8 Mating Season



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't often get to see 3 together, let alone with 2 in relatively unusual (and 1 possibly unique) colour combinations...

(and an RS4 stuck in the middle for good measure... no we couldn't be bothered to move it!)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice 8)

R8 forum Tim?

The Sprint blue looks really good, any more shots


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't like the blue.

White looks amazing though


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Brave chap ordering a sprint blue, be nice to see the entire car.

Tim: photos? Did you get my last PM??

Cheers

Dean


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> Brave chap ordering a sprint blue, be nice to see the entire car.
> 
> Tim: photos? Did you get my last PM??
> 
> ...


Dean - replied to your PM. Thought I already had!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, go on then... more blue


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmmmmm,

I really like that. Not as much as white, but I reckon it would be second on the list of my choices, if of course, I ever had the choice


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Very nice indeedy 

If only i had the money 

Ahh Well nevermind......i still have my little TT 

Tom.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Am loving the blue, i have to say.

Not that it makes any difference, won't afford one


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

In fairness, we probably all thought "I have the best colour here..."

Although in practice, and as usual, I was right.  :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

jampott said:


> In fairness, we probably all thought "I have the best colour here..."
> 
> Although in practice, and as usual, I was right.  :wink:


 :lol: 
Your r8 is lovely in white :wink:

My favourite colour is blue, so i am drawn to the sprint blue.. but sadly that will never happen,the only way i could buy one is to sell the house and live in the r8 :lol:

Tom.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm Blue R8 ,must stop drooling


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

What about this combo. I really like it to be fair.  In fact it's mint. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> What about this combo. I really like it to be fair.  In fact it's mint. :wink:


Yes that's better.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> What about this combo. I really like it to be fair.  In fact it's mint. :wink:


Yes that's better.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

White i like, undecided about the Sprint Blue as i associate the colour with my car & RS4's in general, so not sure i like it as much on the R8 & the Dark Silver i'm not a fan of.

Think you may have the better colour combo. 8)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

White is stunning 8) But I've never seen a sprint blue R8 before  The R8 has Gallardo presence on the road IMO, you got the right car TIM


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I saw my first R8 on the road this week in Matt Black and they had also removed the Audi rings from the front, have to say it did look the dogs danglies.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I really like the spirit blue R8. Could do with more of a contrast on the blades though


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm easy - any colour as long as I can have one 8)

Now then, what are my chances of winning the Euro tomorrow night ?.....something like 72million to 1 I believe


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Any pic's from the bulges in the leather seat's Jampott ?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

And there is me thinking you would have pissed off to the R8 forum by now !

some people :roll:


----------

